

What Hong Kong's Chinese papers say about Edward Snowden - teawithcarl
http://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/article/1259304/what-hong-kongs-chinese-papers-say-about-edward-snowden

======
slacka
> "Snowden’s case showed that the US was applying a double-standard on human
> rights and freedom when it criticised China on the same issues."

I couldn't believe the irony when I heard that an American privacy advocate
was taking seeking asylum in China. How has the land of the free fallen to
such a low?

